# House Plans with Material Lists



## PPRI

Does anyone know where I can find some house plans that have complete material lists? I'm sure there are some out there. I have been given the opportunity to build two new spec homes this season and I'm trying to get some plans together that I can let the investor choose from a few different designs. I would like a complete set of plans and complete material list for those plans. That would make it easy on me and my subs to get the proposals put together.


----------



## PPRI

No one has a good outlet? I'm not asking for freebies. I've done quite a few searches but would like to narrow it down to somewhere that is proven by one of you.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Pick up any home plan magazine at the grocery store and pretty much all of them will supply you with a materials list. Though you will ultimately be responsible for the details which will completely negate any benefit of the materials list.


----------



## Jaws

I would never trust a material list made by a designer, it doesn't take long to make a good one off a set of prints if you have some experience. Try Home-Prints.com and email them your question, never used them but heard good things. JAW


----------



## PPRI

Building a material list is no problem for me. I do it for all my customs and true specs that come out of my pocket. However, I have some skinny lots to work with and non of my plans really fit. I was hoping for a really good place to find half a dozen options and I'd work up a price on them quickly as well as my supplier do a quick price if I had a full material list. I don't want to do take off for half a dozen plans that I probably won't use again. I'm looking for the quick and easy. I know that usually doesn't exist but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

jawtrs said:


> I would never trust a material list made by a designer, it doesn't take long to make a good one off a set of prints if you have some experience. Try Home-Prints.com and email them your question, never used them but heard good things. JAW



Hey, hey, HEY! I resemble that statement...or..something like that...but seriously, I could put together a killer set for you but it sounds like have not the time or the money for custom stuff.
Chief actually has a pretty darn good material list and take-off if you know how it works, and I do.
Anyway I don't know of a place that provides that kind of stuff, I always thought that the plan mills did not provide a material list but maybe that I am wrong.
Very helpful, aren't I?:jester:

Andy.


----------



## greg24k

Just what Andy said, and if you looking to get drawings on the Internet in most cases you will have to get another local architect and bring them up to local code or you for your region requirement. Why not go to a local Architect who is doing work in your state and get a set of plans or modify a set of drawings he already has to what you need. As material list goes, you can do material takeoff in a few hours, it is A No Brainer.


----------

